# New software spooling for 921



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

As of 09:40MDT, I started getting a software download.

Fifteen minutes later I'm on group 12 of 30.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

It appears I'm getting a download a/o 12:00 EST. At least my power button is blinking on and off.

What does "Fifteen minutes later I'm on group 12 of 30" mean?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Means 12/30 of full download time is equal 15 min, so in next 30 min we will know what version is downloading. But Dish site doesn't anonce it.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Feller at my house reports L270HECD-N.

I'm like "270"?????

He sez "yup!"


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK. First word out of the trenches? What got added or fixed that you can see right off the bat.

DishHome? Dare we hope......


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

I can't see much difference. No Dish Home though. I don't use ota up here in the mountains so can't check that out. Interactive now includes weather (can't remember if it did before).


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

270 just finished downloading 10 minutes ago to me. There are no new obvious features.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My 921 is also downloading, following a manual reboot.

Now has L270HEED-N

I don't see one thing different. Must be a bug fix, but don't know what one yet.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Any word from the 921 people about this release? Mark? Did you guys even know it was coming this time? I am holding out no hope for release notes, so I will not even ask.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Are there any changes in local guide? Also state if you subscribe or not.
One more thing is it 220 or 270 because 270 is 51 revision changes from 219?


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

I just discovered that L270 reset my display mode from 1080i to 480p. I had to reset it.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

jergenf said:


> 51 revision changes from 219?


This version was written by space aliens from Area 51, hence V270. :lol:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My box rebooted itself into L270 and did NOT change from 1080i to 480p.

I looked to see if they added aiming info for 129, or an option for D1000 - nope.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Still haven't found anything changed for sure, but did this exist before...I did an in-program manual record that then overlapped two programs. When I now select that from the list of my recordings it goes to another screen which shows the two different shows and how many minutes were recorded from each and I can select which one I want and the playing starts from there.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I did an in program manual record that then overlapped two programs. When I now select that from the list of my recordings it goes to another screen which shows the two different shows and how many minutes were recorded from each and I can select which one I want and the playing starts from there.


That's nothing new. What does your local guide look like? Do you sub?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> This version was written by space aliens from Area 51, hence V270. :lol:


Dish does not use version numbers across receiver lines and that is most likely the reason for the big version jump. The 811 recenly went from 2.89 to 3.30.

I love a conspiracy theory as much as the next guy, but this is just a cultural Dish process phenomena.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, locals looks the same. I sub to locals.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> cultural Dish process phenomena.


Hmm, are you saying that this version came out of a culture dish then?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Yep, locals looks the same. I sub to locals.


Thanks.  
Like to also hear from some of you non-subs out there
(especially if you're or were getting local info).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

No aparent changes w/270 on my box.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Michael P said:


> No aparent changes w/270 on my box.


Reading between the lines:
You are a non-sub, you wasn't getting guide before and same situation now?

Update: Never mind Michael I just read your other post.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

jergenf said:


> Reading between the lines:
> You are a non-sub, you wasn't getting guide before and same situation now?


I would have changed my sig had a blessed event occurred (i.e. the return of 215).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you are looking for something that might have changed try this:

In the point dish menu there already was an entry for 129, but no way to get aiming data @ tht orbital location for dish 300, 500, or Super on that location. I'm willing to bet they added a "1000" to the list of dishes and that that is where aiming data for 129 will appear.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Just maybe they got the Stuck-in-Stretch mode fixed and who knows about the ZSR maybe it is totally fixed.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe it fixes something we can't see, like timers firing a day early...

Once again, I didn't know I had new s/w until I read it here. Some day, my 921 will process it without a reboot...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, the Stuck-in-Stretch "SIS" is still there. Just got one on my HECD.

I've noticed something new about re-booting. After I pulled the power cord and let the 921 do it's thing, upon power-up, the green light and HD light glowed but it took about 1/2 minute for the audio and video to appear. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

My 921 downloaded around noon CST. It then crashed with an error message stating my disk failed. DISH is sending my a new 921. What are the chances it is a new 921 and not a refurbished one?


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks like the update took on mine without trouble. Its been running pretty stable though.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Michael P said:


> If you are looking for something that might have changed try this:
> 
> In the point dish menu there already was an entry for 129, but no way to get aiming data @ tht orbital location for dish 300, 500, or Super on that location. *I'm willing to bet* they added a "1000" to the list of dishes and that that is where aiming data for 129 will appear.


Then you would lose. 

All I've found is an error messge I've never seen before. When recording two satellite programs and watching a pre-recorded one, and erasing it at the end, I've received a "Program blacked out in your area" error instead of the "no available tuner" message.


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

Fixed my guide problems. Now see Wral and Wraz Raleigh/Durham Ch1 guide info. I sub. to locals.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Dish does not use version numbers across receiver lines and that is most likely the reason for the big version jump. The 811 recenly went from 2.89 to 3.30.


So what you're saying is that the beta testers didn't really undergo 51 changes in the past 4 weeks since 219?


----------



## michaelL (Nov 30, 2004)

bhawley said:


> Fixed my guide problems. Now see Wral and Wraz Raleigh/Durham Ch1 guide info. I sub. to locals.


Same here. I used to not receive guide data for OTA 3 channels (I forget the channels). I now receive guide data on 2 of the 3.

(I still don't recieve guide data on my PBS channel.).

None the less. This is a great update for me (I lost guide data back in Feb-ish time frame).

Mike


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

boylehome said:


> Well, the Stuck-in-Stretch "SIS" is still there. Just got one on my HECD.
> 
> I've noticed something new about re-booting. After I pulled the power cord and let the 921 do it's thing, upon power-up, the green light and HD light glowed but it took about 1/2 minute for the audio and video to appear. Anyone else seeing this?


Ditto on both. Already saw a stuck HD/SD/Aspect (only 2 hours after rebooting).

And I noticed the delay before you can get a picture after bootup. Dangerous, someone might think the box is locked up and reboot again.

I wonder is the primary reason for this release is to support 129.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I've received a "Program blacked out in your area" error instead of the "no available tuner" message.


DITTO!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

So far so good for me. My 921 continues to function as advertised.


----------



## onethree (Jul 4, 2004)

This update fixed my local guide information for NBC and CBS. PBS is the only channel that dish provides that I do not have guide information for.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I also saw the delay on brining up the picture and sluggish reponse when selecting a recorded show to watch. Actually it was sluggish remote reponse. From what I can tell it is not actually the remote but it seems to be something eating a lot of CPU. This was done before a hard reboot and a hard reboot seem to clean things up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Then you would lose.
> 
> All I've found is an error messge I've never seen before. When recording two satellite programs and watching a pre-recorded one, and erasing it at the end, I've received a "Program blacked out in your area" error instead of the "no available tuner" message.


 Yeah, I found out that there ws no change regarding 129. At least it's in there, you just have to guess at the coordinates.

I experienced the "Program blacked out in your area" error message under the above senerio a long time ago, probably with L211.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Well, the Stuck-in-Stretch "SIS" is still there. Just got one on my HECD.
> 
> I've noticed something new about re-booting. After I pulled the power cord and let the 921 do it's thing, upon power-up, the green light and HD light glowed but it took about 1/2 minute for the audio and video to appear. Anyone else seeing this?


On my system, I just couldn't get a signal on the component output. I didn't have time to troubleshoot it, but the only thing that has changed is the software version. I didn't wait to see if the picture would pop up after a while, I just rebooted and went to bed. I'll see if I can get it working tonight.


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think L270 fixed overscan. I can read the crawl on CNN, Fox, MSNBC, and my local news today. Anyone else see a difference?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

That would be welcome news. I shift the picture up and down via the Preferences menu that lets you shift the picture to solve the bottom/top banner chopped off issue...


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

It appears overscan is improved for me also. I can read all the crawls. Even ESPN!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Still haven't found anything changed for sure, but did this exist before...I did an in-program manual record that then overlapped two programs. When I now select that from the list of my recordings it goes to another screen which shows the two different shows and how many minutes were recorded from each and I can select which one I want and the playing starts from there.


This is the way it's supposed to work, and does on the 721. The bug is that we've seen it so rarely.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> This is the way it's supposed to work, and does on the 721. The bug is that we've seen it so rarely.


Yeah I had never even seen it before in over a year. I guess I don't use that feature very much. So if I just set a timer for 7-10pm everynight, it would break it down by what is in the guide for the various shows? That's kind of nice. Well it would be cool if NFL broadcasts could send programming information that would break things down by the quarters. I know, I know, too much to ask for, too complicated etc. etc...


----------



## Cab Driver (Aug 7, 2002)

I apologize if this change occurred earlier and I just didn't notice it until now, but I see a difference in the 921's behavior in 4x fast forward mode with 270: It now presents a series of "jumpy" frames and the delay counter indicates progress at roughly the stated 4x rate. My 921 previously displayed fairly smooth motion but at only slightly faster than normal playback.

There appears to be a similar impact on the jump ahead while paused behavior. Now it moves multiple frames per jump instead of just one frame per jump.

I suppose it is a matter of preference whether the new behavior is "better" or "worse". Am I the only one who sees this change?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jergenf said:


> So what you're saying is that the beta testers didn't really undergo 51 changes in the past 4 weeks since 219?


No, only 4... 

We're waiting to hear an "official" list of what's fixed...


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's the changes for 270:



Jason Nipp said:


> Software Version L2.70 for DP921:
> 
> 
> low-level system changes
> ...


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> On my system, I just couldn't get a signal on the component output. I didn't have time to troubleshoot it, but the only thing that has changed is the software version. I didn't wait to see if the picture would pop up after a while, I just rebooted and went to bed. I'll see if I can get it working tonight.


Just to follow up my own comment, the reboot apparently fixed things. The HD outputs now work fine.

The SD output apparently doesn't scale up as nicely as it used to on my projector, and I get a better picture on SD letterbox programming by running it less than full screen. I don't know where that happens, because after the 921 outputs whatever screen mode I have selected, my Onkyo 702 upconverts S-Video to component, then my projector stretches the image to full screen, if necessary.

All I know is that viewing modes that used to look pretty good don't look so good any more on an 8' screen. The problem is a number of fuzzy horizontal lines running through the image. If I electronically drop back from 720 lines to 480 lines (about a 5' diagonal image), it's fine.


----------

